# My CC Big boy



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

My Sigma 40ve



















Handballer to help with the kick.


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice weapon I have one exactly the same that I picked up last night so far I haven't shot it but I do also have an old sigma .40 S&W I am hoping that my new sigmas triger lightens up to the extent the old .40 

Have you concidered or tried any mods on yours that helped the pull?


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Check the S&W board there is 2 post on working on the trigger the other is on the S&W gunsmithing board. :smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm a fellow Sigma fan. What did you decide on for a CC holster? Pics?


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I'm a fellow Sigma fan. What did you decide on for a CC holster? Pics?


I am going to get a Galco IWB Comfort Summer carry of a M&P 40 because Mike B Test fited 0ne for me.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I carry a full sized 1911 as I don't like polymer. To each his own I guess. I also carry a snubby 44 mag a lot and a 4" 357.


----------

